# Paphiopedilum Berenice



## Secundino (Apr 12, 2017)

Paphiopedilum Berenice 'Lula da Silva' in spike again. It flowered for the first time in 2015 with two spikes and four flowers each. This year there will be one spike, though the plant has three big new growths. 







Every morning I've to fight some aphids and mealy bugs ... they love hiding between the hairs and are well protected under the big bracts.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow. Looks very nice.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 17, 2017)

First sun rays of a very hot day after a first very warm night.


----------



## blondie (Apr 17, 2017)

Looking good this on one of my favourite hybrids


----------



## Secundino (Apr 19, 2017)

Open now, but still growing longer. Paphiopedilum Berenice 'Lula da Silva'


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 21, 2017)

Excellent job. Thanks for sharing


----------



## GuRu (Apr 21, 2017)

I like this cross with its lovely flowers a lot. BTW nicely photographed.


----------



## fibre (Apr 21, 2017)

A well captured beauty!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2017)

Id like to see all the flowers open, later.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks, all! I posted here the first flowering, two years ago.
I hope the buds on this year's spike will be as good as then! I'll update soon.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice. Please do post shots again when more are open. This is one of my favorite hybrids.


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2017)

Lovely flower and I can't wait to see more blooms open.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 22, 2017)

At this stage, the second bud will be completely open in three days or four. I wonder if it will make the 90º torsion it still needs to be fully resupinate.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2017)

Odd for the bud to be back wards

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Don I (Apr 22, 2017)

I love it, especially the second picture.
Don


----------



## blondie (Apr 22, 2017)

Beautifull colour shape pattern to the plant, wonderful.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 26, 2017)

Second flower open now.


----------



## Secundino (May 18, 2017)

Number four is just opening - and there will perhaps be a number five!


----------



## troy (May 18, 2017)

Nice one!!!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 19, 2017)

Very nice to see the whole display of flowers


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2017)

nice spike.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2017)

That is a lovely one.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2017)

Wow, great show!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 9, 2017)

The fifth flower is preparing. Never had five on a spike, and there is even a tiny 6th bud in the next bract.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 11, 2017)

Open already and the sixth - perhaps - growing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 11, 2017)

Beautiful! and nice photos of its progress.

This one has been on my wishlist for very long time. still haven't taken the plunge as I am going through sorting things out yet again.
All the unwanted ones out to accommodate space for growing babies and new stuff. what a headache!


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 11, 2017)

Great photos and a very beautiful paph! I made a mistake and staked the flower spike on my Berenice, and it looks much better when the flower spike is arching like in your photo!


----------



## Secundino (Aug 17, 2017)

Paphiopedilum Berenice 'Lula da Silva' by Secun on Flickr

Still flowering, for over four months now. This last flower isn't fading - it has a worn out shoe!


----------



## ksriramkumar (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow!!...4 months is a long period.


----------

